# are there any expat bars in mexico city?



## kurant (Sep 21, 2008)

polanco and la condesa are good spots to hang out i think but are there any expats bars? british pubs? etc


----------



## PieGrande (Nov 16, 2008)

I don't do the bar scene. My niece tends to run with Europeans and North Americans, and there are places they all typically go, but I am no help as far as names and places, see first sentence.


----------



## handels (Oct 23, 2008)

I very frequently hear Americans in the Irish pubs, so that's probably a good place to start.


----------

